# Charlotte, NC?



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I'll be in Charlotte for 2-3 months this summer and I wanted to check out this depression/anxiety group that I found on meetup.com

if anyone lives in the area and is interested in joining me, please let me know

thanks!



http://www.meetup.com/Depression-Anxiety-Support/


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe I could go...


----------

